

Lastpass Hacked Time to Change Your Master Password - thefreeman
http://lifehacker.com/lastpass-hacked-time-to-change-your-master-password-1711463571
Can a mod change the URL to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.lastpass.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;06&#x2F;lastpass-security-notice.html&#x2F; . I found the original source. Thanks.
======
thefreeman
Can a mod change the URL to [https://blog.lastpass.com/2015/06/lastpass-
security-notice.h...](https://blog.lastpass.com/2015/06/lastpass-security-
notice.html/) . I found the original source. Thanks.

